# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  pitanje o curama kaj nisu u hr a vrtimo se po forumu
malo mi je cudno da cure koje nisu u hr uredjuju po rodinim stranicama. kaj konkretno najveci dio nas zna o situaciji u hr i na koj nacin konkretno moze pomoci?

zar nije logicnije da to vode cure iz hr, jer ipak je rijec o situaciji u hr.

----------


## stray_cat

> malo mi je cudno da cure koje nisu u hr uredjuju po rodinim stranicama. kaj konkretno najveci dio nas zna o situaciji u hr i na koj nacin konkretno moze pomoci?
> 
> zar nije logicnije da to vode cure iz hr, jer ipak je rijec o situaciji u hr.


ovo sam ja napisala ali me iz neobjasnjivih razloga forumic nije prepoznao premda sam se vec prdhodno registrirala

----------


## Zorana

Pa mislim da je vecina nas koja zivi vani odselila tek prije nekoliko godina. Istina je mozda da ja ne znam kako je to roditi u Hrvatskoj. Ali, veoma dobro znam kako je roditi negdje drugo i to mi sluzi kao poticaj u radu na portalu. Imam priliku vidjeti kako se medicinsko osoblje u inozemstvu odnosi prema zenama i djeci. Znam da hrvatske zene i djeca nisu nista manje vrijedni i zasluzuju najbolje. 
Znam veoma dobro kako je u Hrvatskoj. I sama sam tamo zivjela do prije cetiri godine. I sama sam bila pacijent nehumanih ljudi u bijelim kutama. I sama sam se svakodnevno susretala sa zenama izbezumljenima od porodnih iskustava. I sama sam mislila kako je ok tromjesecnoj bebi dati kravlje mlijeko i plazma keks. 
Konacno, dokle god se iznose ispravne informacije i preporuke, mislim da nema velike razlike da recimo jedan tekst prevodi ili pise zena koja zivi u Svedskoj, Austriji, Nizozemskoj ili Hrvatskoj. 
Sve mi ipak imamo nesto zajednicko sto nas povezuje, a to je Rodina vizija  :Idea:

----------


## Alamama

Super post Zorana, uzela si mi slova iz tastature. Oduvijek smo se vodili za tim  da cure koje su vani pomognu upravo svojim iskustvom iz inozemstva tj onim kako bi moglo. Nas ovdje ima vise nego dovoljno koje znamo kako je tu a treba nam pomoc da cujemo sto sve i kako mozemo popraviti

----------

ne kuzim pitanje??????? :shock: 
 zasto mislis da zenske koje zive vani nisu upucene u situaciju u hrvatskoj ? 
 a i zasto mislis da npr ne moze biti od velike pomoci netko tko zivi u zemlji u kojoj 7 od 10  djece  rodene 2001 je dojeno i nakon  6 miseeci.za svedsku se zna da je medu najboljima i prvima u razvoijenim zemljama u svitu ( ne ukljucujem u-zemlje)i gdje zdravstvena organizacija nakon 70-ih  radi sve da podrzi dojenje.
 sad usporedi sa hrvatskom  pa ces vidit razliku i kuzit zasto netko tko je u ovoj zemlji moze pomoci kako iskustvom tako i prjevodima i savjetima odavde. (ovo je samo jedan primjer i odgovor na tvoje pitanje)
usput......pomazi stomak i mrvu   :Razz:

----------

ne kuzim zasto je izaslo pod gost a logirana sam. 
 izade mi da je korisnicko ime zauzeto??????
ovo je Fortuna pisala tekst povise

----------


## Brankica

Fortuna ne znam zašto ali znala sam da si ti  :Smile:  

E kod logovanja moraš da izabereš opciju - logiraj me automatski

----------

Stray...mislim da nije bitno gdje netko živi nego koliko vremena i truda može/hoće posvetiti temi o kojoj se radi...a to dijelom služi i edukacijskim svrhama...

Uostalom, kad netko uređuje dio portala (npr Emy - Porod), između ostalog bira šta ide gore...a teme o kojima mi raspravljamo su puno proširenije ako imamo podatke i članke iz inozemstva...da gledamo samo ono što se događa u HR nitko od nas ne bi znao ni za porod u vodi, a kamoli koje su nam druge opcije...tu vi koje ste vani puno pomažete jer kad se zna kako je tamo zna se i čemu trebamo težiti u HR da bi porodi bili što ljepši, prirodniji...

A s obzirom da portal nije potrebno voditi kompletno iz jedne baze, nije bitno da li nešto reguliram ja u ZG ili ti u Nizozemskoj, ili Emy u Švicarskoj...bitno je samo da se sve dogovori preko maila a ne da sve pada jednoj osobi na ramena... :D

----------


## Sanja

Ne znam za druge, ali meni je drago da su ovdje curke iz inozemstva.  :Smile:

----------


## stray_cat

ma kuzim ja osnovnu ideju, pokusavam i ja pisati sto se dogadja oko mene, ali pricam o konkretnim situacijama

kako cu ja recimo pomoci akoje neka akcija protiv nehumanih odnosa u rodilistima? ili kako da ja nekog vucem za rukav za recimo gomnastiku na bazenu za trudnice ako nisam u zagrebu, tj u hr

nemaju cure puno konkretne pomoci od toga da ja pisem kak sjedim na lopti, idem na jogu i na bazen ako nemremo to iskemijati u hr. mogu ja pisat o weleda uljima za recimo perinealnu masazu, za trbuh ili weleda caju za dojilje a u hr toga nema... to pokusavam reci

----------

Actually, Weleda ulje imamo i u Hr...samo je problem u samoj percepciji osoblja...

Štos je u tome da iz vaših iskustava i izbora koji su vam na raspolaganju a nama nisu, cure koje ovdje idu rodit mogu nešto od toga pokušat primijenit...nije nužno da ćemo dobit što hoćemo ali barem se potrudimo...

I malo pomalo će sve te silne trudnice koje im 'sole pamet' valjda uspjet educirat i doktore i babice i ministre i svekrve kako to sve  :D treba biti...

----------


## stray_cat

samo nemoj o svekrvama, moju je sad ulovilo da mi predlaze imena za bebu

weledin asortiman cu opisat ko odvojeni topic, sa uputama za koristenje

----------


## Red Irena

> Konacno, dokle god se iznose ispravne informacije i preporuke, mislim da nema velike razlike da recimo jedan tekst prevodi ili pise zena koja zivi u Svedskoj, Austriji, Nizozemskoj ili Hrvatskoj. 
> Sve mi ipak imamo nesto zajednicko sto nas povezuje, a to je Rodina vizija


E, s ovim se potpuno slažem.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Alamama

Stray upravo kad smo radili na peticiji za humanizaciju najvise su nam pomogle "strankinje", sto prevodenjima tekstova, slaganju peticije, pronalazenjem linkova , iskustvima koje smo stavljali pod nos isl

----------


## VedranaV

Malo radim red ovdje pa ne znam da li da ovu temu preselim na Portal ili O Udruzi. Stray?

----------


## stray_cat

kak kod oces, samo javi di si metnula

kad vec pitas, di da ja opisem cemu sluzi sto od welede i kako se koristi

----------


## zenta29

ne znam jesam li sto propustila, ali forum nije samo o konkretnim situacijama tipa porod/lijekovi, nego uopce o roditeljstvu, pa su, po mom misljenju, svi kometnari dobrodosli. mislim da je to isto kao da netko pita "a sto oni koji nisu roditelji rade ovdje kad se udruga zove RODITELJI u akciji" - ja nisam mama, ali su mi cure ipak pozelile dobrodoslicu!
a mozda sam nesto i propustila, pa se ne ljutite ako sam fulala temu!

----------


## TeddyBearz

Stray je govorila o portalu a ne o forumu.

----------


## BusyBee

> uredjuju po rodinim stranicama.


Ja sam shvatila da je mislila na stranice.
Slazem se sa Zoranom i ostalim curama.  :Smile:

----------


## zenta29

sory, krivo sam shvatila!
ja sam pojam "uredjuju" shvatila i u prenesenom smislu - "posjecuju", "komentiraju", "sudjeluju".

----------


## stray_cat

je medo, mislila sam na portal

kuzim da mi mozemo pomagat ali ne kuzim kak neko ko nije iz hr moze to uredjivat

----------

E to je već pitanje tehničke prirode...:D

A odgovor ti je ono što sam gore napisala - nije bitno gdje se nalazi osoba koja to urežuje jer se velika većina dogovora ionako vodi putem maila - svi tekstovi koji idu gore moraju ići jednoj osobi na pregled, koja ih onda šalje na lekturu ili prijevod, i to se vraća njoj...i onda ih uploada na portal. A za to stvarno nije bitno u kojem je gradu, selu ili državi, nego koliko se kuži u uređenje weba i tekstova...

----------


## ivarica

pa imamo cure koje vode projekte Udruge iz npr Svedske ili Kanade
ne kuzim gdje je problem? uostalom, to je njihovo pravo po statutu,

----------


## VedranaV

Nego, stray, jel' imaš ti kakvu konkretnu primjedbu u vezi sadržaja tekstova na portalu (i Hrvatske) ili možda nešto o čemu bi htjela čitati, a još nije na portalu?

----------

Mislim da nemate nikoga ko vodi projekte iz Svedske. Ja sam se iz svega toga povukla, jedino ako niste nasli neku drugu Svedanku.

----------

